# site in Lake Garda Italy that takes over 8mt motorhome



## ritaz1964

We have chosen Lake Garda as one of our pitstops on our Euro Adventure. I am told that not many sites in Lake Garda and Italy on the whole can accommodate large motorhomes! If this is the case, we are totally screwed! 

I was hoping you peeps can give me names of sites, ones with all the bobs and bits, pools, slides, etc... in Lake Garda, Venice, Florence, Rome and Ancona that can accommodate our 8.7 metre long hired motorhome (Autotrail Arapaho).

Thanks in advance.....

Oh, the one place that can fit us in Lake Garda requires a 7 night stay, we want only 3 night maximum at any of these places and it will be during late June to Mid July. 

Many thanks, Rita


----------



## Zebedee

I know of one Rita, right on the shore, but I don't know its name.

If nobody else comes up with an answer for you I'll find it on Google Earth for you tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

We stayed at Camping San Francesco 15 months ago

It's close to the Sirmione peninsula at the south end of Garda.

Some of the pitches are right by the water's edge (ours was) and were plenty big enough for our 8m+ Eura and (bike inside) trailer - we also saw some A class RV's there with Toads.

On reflection though, they might want a 7 day minimum too - depends on when their season starts.

Anyway - they were friendly and efficient and there are excellent supermarkets within easy walking distance of the camp gates if required as well as a shop on site (and a good bar/restaurant...)

Happy New Year!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Campsites*

Rita, good morning

There are hundreds of sites at Garda and of these, quite a lot can take a unit like ours.

Where abouts do you want to stay on the Lake? North, South, East or West?

Here are a couple of sites that I have either stayed on or inspected.

Camping Rio Feriengluck, Manerba del Garda - size no issue. (West)

Camping Baia Verde - www.campingbaiaverde.com - Manerba del Garda

Camping Amici di Lazise - no issues there, East

Camping Butterfly, Peschiera del Garda - limited large pitches, but walking distance to trains (Verona, Venice and Milan), buses to Mantova and Verona, boats and supermarkets. I like it there - a lot!

I would try to aboid driving from Salo (West) to Riva del Garda (North) - there are many tight turns and tunnels etc. Lorries are banned from Gardone to Riva but there are many buses. Meet one in a tight space, and you are in for some fun.

There are a few sostas around the lake, but quite expensive.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee

HarleyDave said:


> We stayed at Camping San Francesco 15 months ago
> 
> It's close to the Sirmione peninsula at the south end of Garda.


That's the one. :wink:

As HarleyDave says, some of the water's edge pitches were huge, but very expensive.

We needed only a small pitch, and paid 37 Euros for a night - but it was an idyllic spot. I'm too stingy to pay that much as a rule, but for only one night I went back to the office and upgraded to the more expensive pitch . . . which also got us away from the very "Italian" pitches where you almost literally rub shoulders with your neighbours. 8O

Dave


----------



## ritaz1964

gee, I dunnow which part... we are coming from Venice and then heading to Innsbruck....this is somewhere inbetween....right? This particular stop is more a rest and wind down spot, but kids still need fun. It looks very pretty, but what do I know.... Ive never been there. 

I do have a question though..... we looked at one site and got a quite for staying..... I dont understand...they charge for the motorhome... then they charge again for the persons... I dont get it... if no one is driving the motorhome, how does it get there and why charge you for the driver on top? Some sites say pitch price for motorhome includes two person and then extra charge for 3rd and 4th...not the one mentioned here.....the Francesco one. It comes to around 60 euros per day (incl power and water) for the 4 of us! (that is lakeside). Non lakeside, 10 euros less. Still dear eh?


----------



## Rapide561

*Holidays*

Rita

If you are coming from Venice and then going on to Innsbruck, I would suggest a stop at Lake Garda south, close to the motorway, so the towns of Peschiera del Garda, Lazise and Desenzano spring to mind.

If you stay for example at Camping Butterfly, you are moments from the A4 motorway. On leaving and heading for Innsbruck, I would suggest travelling along the Eastern side of the lake to Lazise, Malcesine and Torbole, then follow the signs for the A22 and Brenner.

NOTE - TOLLS IN AUSTRIA FOR MOTORHOMES OVER 3500 KG ARE HORRENDOUS.

Sorry to use capital letters.

Russell


----------



## ritaz1964

*Re: Holidays*



Rapide561 said:


> NOTE - TOLLS IN AUSTRIA FOR MOTORHOMES OVER 3500 KG ARE HORRENDOUS.
> 
> Russell


How horrendous ainting:


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Post removed - clanger dropped!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Tolls*

Hi

How horendous? Well put it this way, I WON'T go to Austria come hell or high water.

Have a read of this site.

http://www.go-maut.at/go/Article.asp?ID=328&Navi=3 - at least 20p per KM!

I will also add that in France, you will be toll class 4, being a TAG axle motorhome over 3500 kg. This too should be avoided. Calais - Strasbourg for example is about 130 euro one way.

Calais to the Swiss border toll free though is Calais - Ostend - Brussels - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Nancy - Epinal - Mulhouse - Basle.

The Swiss toll is good value though - 32.50 SFR for ten days worth of Swiss travel within a 12 month period.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We were on the west side of lake garda.
It was getting late and we needed a site.
Very impressive Castle like exterior buildings. We stayed only one night.Camped next to this piccy

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561

*Seasonal pitches*

Dave, the pic you show is typical of many sites around Garda. Many pitches are sold as seasonals and as such, a clapped out caravan with an awning, then a huge tarpaulin over the whle lot is common place.

Russell


----------



## tinkering

Rita

We stayed a Camping Sirmione
www.camping-sirmione.com.
0039 30 9904665

Spotleslly clean shady pitches 6amp ehu restaurant swimming pool shop ten minute walk to shops

Street market on mondays,evening one on wednsday.

Les


----------



## Zebedee

This may help.










Dave


----------



## rugbyken

stayed on lake garda on an acsi site which you should be alright to use at that time of year site had plenty of pitches that would suit, you but the only time i have known a site to discriminate! ie only offered certain pitches under the discount scheme about 6 of an available 30 , 
even if you don't have the card you can still access the acsi website that show's about 30 sites around lake garda with detail's of prices and map's gps etc very useful to plan a route with


----------



## Avante524

*Sites near Lake Garda*

Hello Rita

Happy New Year

two things, do you have the ADAC book its in German but really easy to understand, I had a quick look in the book and some sites do have a length limit some don't, the sites appear to average between €15-€30 a night so not too bad.
and
In Verona there's a stellplatz at Via Gianattilio Dalla Bona which is just a 10 minute walk from the main part of town it was €7 a night it was really good, our MH is 8.5mtr and we had no problems.
Hope this helps.

Cheers.....Still Smiling...


----------



## Pilot840

Camping Monte Brione near Torbole huge pitches and wide access roads


----------



## Senator

We stayed at a site in Cinzano a few years ago when we had a 7.1m Autotrail. Only stayed the one night as they charged 50 Euros per night and the pitch was so small we only just got onto it. We had no option but to park parallel to the roadway and this left our bikes on the back in the hedge and just enough room to squeeze between the front bumper and the hedge the other side! :evil: 

Left there the next morning and went to Camping Spaggia Dioro in Lazise. Much better pitches and the beach was better. Also cheaper.  

Due to the layout there were areas that would suit a large van like yours, but I guess it is the luck of the draw as to weather any are available when you arrive. I don't think you can pre-book pitches.

We stayed there the whole time and then went back the following year as well. Superb site with excellent pool facilities.

Hope this helps but excuse the spellings of the places as I might have got them wrong!

Mark


----------



## Rapide561

*Toilet*



Pilot840 said:


> Camping Monte Brione near Torbole huge pitches and wide access roads


That's the place on the left, driving from Riva to Torbole... we used to drop the coach toilet there at their motorhome service point.

Russell


----------



## ritaz1964

Since sarting this quest, have found a site that seems pretty ok. Camping Bella Italia at Lake Garda. A bit pricey, but fun for the kids.


----------

